# Synology LAN speeds?



## raindog308 (Jun 11, 2015)

You synology folk...what speed for read/write do you see on your Synology?

With the following setup...


Synology DS215j with 2 x WD 6TB Red drives in RAID-1
NetGear DS108 gig-E switch
Either an OpenBSD i3 or a Linux i3 connected on same switch

...I see 30 to 35MB/sec write or read.  CPU on the Synology is at 68% or so.  That's just me looking at the Synology's resource monitor.

I guess that's in line with reviews...

http://www.trustedreviews.com/synology-ds215j-photos-5

...and in truth I'm just using it for archive to free space on faster file stores at home.  I realize the DS215J is not their fastest unit.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2015)

That's a dual core 800Mhz model, right?  Not entirely slacky.

Seems like the throughput achieved is less than half of their claimed performance.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 11, 2015)

I found this:

http://static.trustedreviews.com/94/00002f532/b306/speed.png

My files in this case are a mix of large and small.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

I ran CrystalDiskMark on a mapped network drive to my Synology:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.3 x64 (C) 2007-2013 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

Sequential Read : 47.354 MB/s
Sequential Write : 47.000 MB/s
Random Read 512KB : 27.791 MB/s
Random Write 512KB : 51.309 MB/s
Random Read 4KB (QD=1) : 1.957 MB/s [ 477.8 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=1) : 6.412 MB/s [ 1565.5 IOPS]
Random Read 4KB (QD=32) : 1.915 MB/s [ 467.6 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=32) : 11.114 MB/s [ 2713.3 IOPS]

Test : 50 MB [Z: 54.9% (109.8/200.0 GB)] (x2)
Date : 2015/06/12 8:33:22
OS : Windows 7 Professional SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)

My Synology is an old DS110j (single core 800MHz arm) with a single Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB drive in it. It's connected to a 1Gbps port on my Mikrotik CRS125-24G-1S-2HnD-IN and my laptop has a 1Gbps Realtek NIC on it.

I didn't bother checking the CPU usage on the NAS because it's regularly between 50-100% so without disabling a lot of services I wouldn't be able to get a baseline.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 12, 2015)

Interestingly, it seems to do OK with TWO copies at that speed.  While one copy from Linux was going on, I did a second from Windows and it did a 1GB file in about 30 seconds which is the same 30MB/sec-ish.

On Windows, the box is an i7 while my OpenBSD and Linux boxes are i3, but I don't think that makes a difference.

I haven't turned on nfs4 on the box...or really done much in the way of tuning, though there aren't many dials/knobs in that department.

Well, I bought it for archive to free space elsewhere, so I guess it's doing that role.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 12, 2015)

Are synology NAS good? Better than a custom freenas appliance?


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 12, 2015)

Excluding the cost of the actual hard drives, for $200 and 13W of power, this Synology provides a ton of features - I didn't do a line-by-line comparison to FreeNAS.

Crucially, it is just using ext4 under the covers so in theory I could pop these disks out and move them to a non-synology generic x86 box and they'd work.

The thing with building your own FreeNAS is the power cost because a full-sized x86 system will draw a lot more juice.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

The costs are much cheaper than rolling your own NAS (both from an initial cost and cost of ownership perspective). I personally like a lot of Synology's proprietary software also. The CloudStation is amazing for keeping my data backed up and synced in real time. I looked into other options like BTSync and Syncthing but BTSync didn't offer the security I wanted for my critical data and Syncthing looked like it was going to start charging for the features I plan on using.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 12, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> The CloudStation is amazing for keeping my data backed up and synced in real time. I looked into other options like BTSync and Syncthing but BTSync didn't offer the security I wanted for my critical data and Syncthing looked like it was going to start charging for the features I plan on using.


I seem to recall you mentioning you had some sort of setup where you backed up your home systems to the synology, and then from there to crashplan, or...something like that?


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

@raindog308 yes I have it setup like this:


CloudStation on home PCs and remote VPSs sync up to the NAS so all of the files are synced in real time on all devices, then running CrashPlan on a remote VPS so it's backed up in real time and versioned on CrashPlan so I can restore any version of my files if needed.


I also rsync to other VPSs and external USB drives for additional redundancy.


----------

